# Lernen von Dialekten (im Unterschied zu Standardsprache)



## manfy

*Moderatornotiz: Abgespalten vom zitieren Thread.*



perpend said:


> Hochdeutsch ist nicht immer Hochdeutsch. Meiner Erfahrung nach koennen manche Deutschen kein richtiges Hochdeutsch. Etwas Dialekt bricht immer durch.



Bei Muttersprachlern ist dies auch kein Problem!
Jeder Dialekt ist ein eigenes harmonisches Sprachsystem, das bei Überlagerung mit der hochdeutschen Aussprache zu einem neuen Sprach- und Betonungssystem führt, welches in sich wieder harmonisch und kohärent ist.
Da man als Nichtmuttersprachler dieses kohärente Dialektsystem jedoch nicht beherrscht, wir die Gesamtaussprache nicht-harmonisch und praktisch unverständlich, falls man sich einzelne Betonungsweisen und Aussprachen aus dem Dialekt angewöhnt (am schlimmsten wird es, wenn man dann unwissentlich Aussprachen aus verschiedenen, konträren Dialekten des Nordens und Südens vermischt!).

Deshalb ist es für Deutschlerner ausserhalb des deutschen Sprachraums sehr wichtig, sich an der Standardaussprache zu orientieren.
Wenn dieser Deutschlerner anschließend längere Zeit in einem dieser Dialekträume verbringt, wird er oder sie automatisch gewisse Eigenheiten dieses Dialektraums annehmen - und das ist auch in Ordnung, weil man dann eben mit der Gesamtheit dieses Betonungssystems konfrontiert ist, das zu einer harmonischen Anpassung der eigenen Aussprache führt.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Don't try to _learn_ dialect - dialect must be _acquired_ (by being immersed in it)!


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Deshalb ist es für Deutschlerner ausserhalb des deutschen Sprachraums sehr wichtig, sich an der Standardaussprache zu orientieren.






> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Don't try to _learn_ dialect - dialect must be _acquired_ (by being immersed in it)!




Ja, falls man denn Dialekt lernen möchte und sich als Nicht-Muttersprachler nicht die erlernte Standardsprache erhalten möchte.


----------



## manfy

L.P. Translator said:


> Ach so! Es ist ein bisschen schwierig für mich, als Nichmuttersprachenstudenten, zwischen Hochdeutsch und Dialekte unterschieden. Besonders bezüglich Lautes!


 
Ja, ganz am Anfang eines jeden Sprachstudiums ist diese Unterscheidung schwierig. Da muss man sich einfach darauf verlassen, dass der Sprachlehrer die korrekte, standardsprachliche Form vorgibt.
Nach recht kurzer Zeit entwickeln die meisten Lerner ein Gehör für diese neue Sprache und anschließend ist es meist nur eine Übungsfrage. D.h. ein Sprachkurs innerhalb eines deutschsprachigen Landes wäre für die meisten ideal, weil man ständig der Zielsprache ausgesetzt ist, auch außerhalb des Unterrichts.
Das ist natürlich nicht immer möglich, aber mit dem Internet gibt es heute eine sehr gute Alternative: "streaming Radio und TV". Wenn du dich an die Sprachform der Nachrichtenleser hältst, hörst du mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit die korrekte Standardaussprache. (es gibt zwar ein paar Sender, die auch Nachrichten absichtlich dialektal gefärbt ausstrahlen, aber die sind eher selten).

----------------------
Korrektur zu #34 (diese Post lässt sich nicht mehr editieren): im dritten Absatz sollte es heißen "... jedoch nicht beherrscht, *wird* die Gesamtaussprache nicht-harmonisch ..."
Thanks perpend & Dan2!


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Da man als Nichtmuttersprachler dieses kohärente Dialektsystem jedoch nicht beherrscht, wir die Gesamtaussprache nicht-harmonisch und praktisch unverständlich, falls man sich einzelne Betonungsweisen und Aussprachen aus dem Dialekt angewöhnt.


 Das finde ich etwas überdramatisiert und Nicht-Muttersprachlern gegenüber sogar etwas herablassend ("patronizing"). Natürlich hat das Lernen der Standardsprache oft seine Vorteile, aber es ist nicht so, dass jeder Lernende nur Chaos anrichtet, wenn er versucht, sich einen Dialekt anzueignen. Es kommt stark auf die gewissen Gegebenheiten an - auf die Person (u.a. auf ihren Hintergrund, ihre Fähigkeiten, ihre Motivation), auf die Umgebung, auf die Sprachlernmethode...


Kajjo said:


> Ja, falls man denn Dialekt lernen möchte und sich als Nicht-Muttersprachler nicht die erlernte Standardsprache erhalten möchte.


 Komm, übertreibe doch bitte nicht. Meinst Du, wenn ich jetzt in die Schweiz zöge und einen Schweizer Dialekt lernte, würde ich automatisch meine kostbare, durch so viel Anstrengung erworbene Standardsprache verlieren?  (Das wäre aber ein höchsttrauriger Tag!)


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Jeder Dialekt ist ein eigenes harmonisches Sprachsystem, das bei Überlagerung mit der hochdeutschen Aussprache zu einem neuen Sprach- und Betonungssystem führt, welches in sich wieder harmonisch und kohärent ist.


Und inwieweit unterscheiden sich Dialekte diesbezüglich von Standardsprachen?


----------



## perpend

Now, now. I think manfy is on to something in that regard/sense.

The dialect in most regions is "colored" by High German, since that is the aim/target.

So, the regions try as they might.

(EDIT: Findest du das etwa im Gegenteil, Bernd?)

(EDIT 2.0: Leonardo sagt so etwas in der Hinsicht, was Italianisch betrifft (gleich oben, #36)).


----------



## L.P. Translator

manfy said:


> Das ist natürlich nicht immer möglich, aber mit dem Internet gibt es heute eine sehr gute Alternative: "streaming Radio und TV". Wenn du dich an die Sprachform der Nachrichtenleser hältst, hörst du mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit die korrekte Standardaussprache. (es gibt zwar ein paar Sender, die auch Nachrichten absichtlich dialektal gefärbt ausstrahlen, aber die sind eher selten).



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Kannst du mir bitte eine TV Streaming Platform/Deutsche TV serie raten?



perpend said:


> (EDIT 2.0: Leonardo sagt so etwas in der Hinsicht, was Italianisch betrifft (gleich oben, #36)).



Ich möchte zu meine Nachricht etwas hinzufügen:

Ich weiß nicht, wie sind Dialekten in Deutschland gesehen. In Italien versuchen wir immer unsere Dialekten so wenig wie möglich zu benutzen, weil sie heutzutage nicht so gut gesehen sind, (auf den Job, oder in den Schule)... _aber,_ wir sind darauf leidenschaftliche zärtlich, weil sie ein Teil von unsere Ursprünge sind, und weil jeder Staat hatte eigentlich eigene Sprache (z.B, Veneto, Sardo und Napoletano sind VÖLLIG andere Sprachen)... also sie sind ein wichtig Teil von Italien. Das bedeutet daß, obwohl ein Doktor oder einen Politiker korrekt Italienisch sprachen muss, wir machen keine sorgen, ob sie mit einem Leichten Regionalenakzent sprachen... sie sind Italienisch! z.B, Berlusconi spricht mit einem, etwas, stark Milanese Akzent, aber er spricht perfekt Italienisch.

Ist das so in Deutschland?

Herzliche Grüße,
Leonardo


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Meinst Du, wenn ich jetzt in die Schweiz zöge und einen Schweizer Dialekt lernte, würde ich automatisch meine kostbare, durch so viel Anstrengung erworbene Standardsprache verlieren?


Das geht schneller als du denkst! Ich kenne etliche Leute, die im Ausland ihre Muttersprache (zum Teil) vergessen (haben) und  diese nur noch mühsam sprechen können (und noch dazu mit dem Akzent ihres neuen "Vaterlands"), wenn sie "nach Hause" kommen.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Das finde ich etwas überdramatisiert und Nicht-Muttersprachlern gegenüber sogar etwas herablassend ("patronizing"). Natürlich hat das Lernen der Standardsprache oft seine Vorteile, aber es ist nicht so, dass jeder Lernende nur Chaos anrichtet, wenn er versucht, sich einen Dialekt anzueignen. Es kommt stark auf die gewissen Gegebenheiten an - auf die Person (u.a. auf ihren Hintergrund, ihre Fähigkeiten, ihre Motivation), auf die Umgebung, auf die Sprachlernmethode...


Natürlich ist es realistisch nicht möglich, alle Deutschlerner zu generalisieren und in einen Topf zu werfen! Ich hatte auch keinerlei herablassende Hintergedanken, denn Ähnliches passiert ja auch wenn ein Muttersprachler einen entfernten Dialekt imitieren will. Ein einzelner Satz klingt ja lustig und sarkastisch, aber danach wird es sehr rasch störend und spöttisch.
Bei Nichtmuttersprachlern im Lernstadium kommt natürlich noch der Einfluß der eigenen Sprache dazu und dann kann das rasch zur Unverständlichkeit führen. Ich habe hier ein paar reale Beispiele vor Augen mit Leuten, die genau diesen Fehler gemacht haben - das gilt übrigens für alle Sprachen und nicht nur für Deutsch! 




elroy said:


> Komm, übertreibe doch bitte nicht. Meinst Du, wenn ich jetzt in die Schweiz zöge und einen Schweizer Dialekt lernte, würde ich automatisch meine kostbare, durch so viel Anstrengung erworbene Standardsprache verlieren?  (Das wäre aber ein höchsttrauriger Tag!)


 
Du wahrscheinlich nicht! Von deiner Formulierungsweise schließe ich, dass du auch in der gesprochenen Sprache sehr standfest bist und deswegen ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass du durch lokale Dialekte (vor allem so eigene wie Schwizerdütsch) zu stark beeinflusst werden würdest - du würdest dir wahrscheinlich unbewusst einen leichten schweizer Akzent aneignen wenn du lange genug dort wohnst.
Bei Lernern, die die Sprache noch nicht fließend sprechen, sieht das ganz anders aus.

Du könntest den schweizer Dialekt zwar soweit lernen, dass du ihn verstehen und in gewisser Weise auch sprechen kannst, aber ein dialektaler Muttersprachler würde nach nur wenigen Sätzen (oder Worten) erkennen, dass du sicherlich kein Eingeborener bist.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Das geht schneller als du denkst! Ich kenne etliche Leute, die im Ausland ihre Muttersprache (zum Teil) vergessen (haben) und  diese nur noch mühsam sprechen können, wenn sie "nach Hause" kommen.


 
Naja, vergessen tut man seine Muttersprache (oder Dialekt) nicht wirklich -- aber ich gebe gerne zu, dass es immer schwieriger wird, je länger man sich in anderen Gegenden aufhält. Manchmal musste ich schon bei Besuchen in meiner Heimat nach Worten suchen. Das legt sich aber meist nach ein paar Tagen.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Natürlich ist es realistisch nicht möglich, alle Deutschlerner zu generalisieren und in einen Topf zu werfen! Ich hatte auch keinerlei herablassende Hintergedanken, denn Ähnliches passiert ja auch wenn ein Muttersprachler einen entfernten Dialekt imitieren will. Ein einzelner Satz klingt ja lustig und sarkastisch, aber danach wird es sehr rasch störend und spöttisch.
> Bei Nichtmuttersprachlern im Lernstadium kommt natürlich noch der Einfluß der eigenen Sprache dazu und dann kann das rasch zur Unverständlichkeit führen. Ich habe hier ein paar reale Beispiele vor Augen mit Leuten, die genau diesen Fehler gemacht haben - das gilt übrigens für alle Sprachen und nicht nur für Deutsch!


Wieso denn das? Ich habe schon viele Pakistani in London vollkommen authentisches Cockney, und Türken im Ruhrgebiet mit astreinem Ruhrpott Akzent reden gehört. Du hast mir immer noch nicht verraten, was Dialekte von Standardsprachen unterscheidet, dass diese schwerer zu lernen sein sollten. Eine Standardsprache ist doch auch nur ein Dialekt, auf den man sich für überregionale Kommunikation geeinigt hat. Linguistisch gesehen ist Standarddeutsch ein Dialekt unter vielen und ist nicht notwendig einfacher oder schwerer zu lernen als andere.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich habe schon viele Pakistani in London vollkommen authentisches Cockney, und Türken im Ruhrgebiet mit astreinem Ruhrpott Akzent reden gehört.


Tatsächlich? Waren das nicht vielleicht Einheimische, die diesen Dialekt als Muttersprache sprechen?



> Eine Standardsprache ist doch auch nur ein Dialekt, auf den man sich für überregionale Kommunikation geeinigt hat.


Was manfy meinte, muss er selbst erklären, aber ich stimme ihm in diesem Sinne zu: Erstens ist es sehr schwierig, absichtlich einen Dialekt zu lernen, wenn man bereits einen anderen Dialekt spricht. Damit kämpfen doch auch Schauspieler und vielen gelingt es eben nicht. Man muss schon sehr sprachbegabt sein, um zwei Dialekte der gleichen Sprache parallel zu sprechen, ohne dass sie sich gegenseitig stark beeinflussen. Zweitens: Wenn man als Deutschlernender nach Deutschland kommt und hier Deutsch in einem dialektalem Gebiet lernt, dann eignet man sich gewiss etliche der Dialekt-Eigenheiten an. Man wird dann aber eben seine Fähigkeit, Standarddeutsch zu sprechen, rasch verlieren und sich an die abweichenden Aussprachen gewöhnen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Erstens ist es sehr schwierig, absichtlich einen Dialekt zu lernen, wenn man bereits einen anderen Dialekt spricht.


Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu. Darum fällt es ja Muttersprachlern so schwer, den Dialekt zu wechseln. Aber für einen Ausländer, der noch überhaupt keine Variante von Deutsch gelernt hat, sollte es egal sein, welchen Dialekt er lernt. Dann unterliegt er aber denselben Einschränkungen, wie ein Muttersprachler. Ich habe z.B. im Englischen RP gelernt und es fällt mir sehr schwer andere Dialekte zu imitieren. Trotz meines Wissens über amerikanische Phonologie komme ich mit einem auf "English (US)" eingestelltem Spracherkennungssystem nicht gut zurecht, auch wenn ich bewusst versuche amerikanisch zu sprechen. Ich muss es zuerst auf "English (UK)" einstellen, um klar zu kommen.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Berndf, da sind wir uns einig. Welchen Dialekt man als erstes lernt, dürfte mehr oder weniger egal sein, wobei es natürlich je nach Muttersprache einfacher zu erlernende Dialekte geben kann, je nach dem, welche Phoneme man gewohnt ist zu sprechen und zu unterscheiden.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier zwei unterschiedliche Maßstäbe angesetzt werden.  Gerade bei einem _Nicht-Muttersprachler_ sind ja genau dieselben Phänomene (Herausforderungen usw.) sowohl für die Standardsprache als auch für einen Dialekt zu beobachten. Wieso soll ein Nicht-Muttersprachler beim Lernen eines Dialekts Perfektion anstreben, ein Niveau also, bei dem man quasi als Muttersprachler des betroffenen Dialekts gelten könnte, nicht aber bei der Standardsprache? Ich komme irgendwie nicht mit. Wie Bernd sehe ich da keinen erheblichen Unterschied.

Wenn ich Hochdeutsch spreche, erkennt man an meinem leichten Akzent, dass ich kein Muttersprachler bin, aber ich werde ja durchaus verstanden und klinge nicht irgendwie unerträglich komisch oder so. Warum sollte es anders sein bei einem Dialekt? Vielleicht weil man mit Dialekt starke regionale Eigenschaften verbindet und es einem deswegen lächerlich vorkommen könnte, wenn etwa ein Nicht-Schweizer versuchen würde, Schweizerdeutsch zu sprechen? So nach dem Motto, "mach nicht so, als wärest du einer von uns, sprich doch lieber deine eigene Variante"?

Vielleicht ist meine Perspektive durch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Arabischen gefärbt. Ausländer lernen regelmäßig arabische Dialekte und fallen im Durchschnitt aufgrund ihres Akzents nicht mehr oder weniger auf als das der Fall bei dem durchschnittlichen Lernenden irgendwelcher Sprache ist. Das Arabische und das Deutsche sind zwar in dieser Hinsicht zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe, denn das Standardarabische wird im Gegensatz zum Hochdeutschen nirgendwo im Alltag gesprochen, aber hinsichtlich vieler Kriterien ist die soziolinguistiche Lage der beiden Sprachen doch sehr ähnlich, erst recht was Schweizerdeutsch anbelangt, denn in der Schweiz wird Hochdeutsch, genauso wie Standardarabisch in der arabischsprachigen Welt, im Alltag nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Kajjo

Elroy, ich glaube, wenn ein Ausländer versucht, standardsprachlich zu sprechen und dabei seinen typischen ausländischen Akzent hat, dann klingt das für uns normal. Man hört eben einen italienischen oder amerikanischen Akzent heraus und das ist in Ordnung.

Wenn aber ein Ausländer nur mäßig standardsprachlich spricht und neben seinem amerikanischen Akzent dann auch noch sächsisch klingt, dann ist das mehr als seltsam. Akzent gekreuzt mit Dialekt macht sich einfach nicht gut. Eins von beiden geht, aber beides zusammen ist bizarr.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> Du hast mir immer noch nicht verraten, was Dialekte von Standardsprachen unterscheidet, dass diese schwerer zu lernen sein sollten. Eine Standardsprache ist doch auch nur ein Dialekt, auf den man sich für überregionale Kommunikation geeinigt hat. Linguistisch gesehen ist Standarddeutsch ein Dialekt unter vielen und ist nicht notwendig einfacher oder schwerer zu lernen als andere.





berndf said:


> Aber für einen Ausländer, der noch überhaupt keine Variante von Deutsch gelernt hat, sollte es egal sein, welchen Dialekt er lernt.


Rein linguistisch betrachtet ist all das natürlich korrekt.  In einer wichtigen Hinsicht aber ist heutzutage für den Ausländer die Standardsprache viel leichter zu beherrschen: es gibt einfach viel mehr Informationsquellen.  Unsicher welche Form für "richtig" gilt?  Im Duden oder canoo.net nur nachschauen.

Informationsquellen beiseite sind die Grammatik und der Wortschatz der Standardsprache einfach besser _definiert_.  Es ist relativ klar, wie "If more attention had been paid earlier to the potential consequences of climate change, it would be easier now to mitigate them" ins Standarddeutsche übersetzt werden sollte.   Ländliche bairische Dialektsprecher, z.B., könnten das zwar ausdrücken, aber wohl mit Beeinflussung der Standardsprache und, von einem Sprecher zum anderen, stark unterschiedlicher Wortwahl und Grammatik.


----------



## berndf

Das ist sicher richtig.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Dan2, das ist ein gutes Argument, die Standardsprache zu lernen. Danke.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Akzent gekreuzt mit Dialekt macht sich einfach nicht gut. Eins von beiden geht, aber beides zusammen ist bizarr.



Du meinst einen nicht-muttersprachlichen Akzent oder? Ansonsten macht die Aussage wenig Sinn, da ja Akzent immer Teilmenge von Dialekt ist.


----------



## manfy

Ja, das ist ein sehr gutes Argument von Dan und ich kenne ein weiteres: Um das Erlernen der Standardsprache kommt ein Deutschlerner (im Nachschulalter) NIE herum, denn die gesamte Schriftsprache basiert auf Standarddeutsch. Es wäre somit total unsinnig zwar die geschriebene Standardsprache zu lernen, deren gesprochene Standardversion aber zu vermeiden. Das würde den gesamten Lernprozess verkomplizieren und verlängern. (Bei Kindern sieht das etwas anders aus, denn die lernen Sprachen phonetisch und lange bevor sie lesen und schreiben können.)

Ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass sich meine vorigen Aussagen auf das Deutschlernen ausserhalb der Region der deutschen Muttersprache bezogen haben. Und hier kommt Dans Argument ins Spiel: Da Dialekte wenig dokumentiert und standardisiert sind, hat ein Ausländer (bzw. jeder Dialektfremdling) gar keine Möglichkeit, sich ein vollständiges Bild von diesem speziellen Dialekt zu machen und deswegen machen sie gerne den Fehler, einzelne Worte und Betonungen aus verschiedenen Dialekten herauszupicken und mit Standarddeutsch zu vermischen - und das klingt einfach schrecklich und im schlimmsten Fall unverständlich.
Letzteres erkläre ich damit, dass es bei Umschaltung von Standardsprache auf Dialekt nicht nur beim Sprecher, sondern auch beim Zuhörer eine Art von "Code switching" (Sprachumschaltung) gibt, d.h. das Gehirn passt sich an die entsprechende Sprachform an, um den Inhalt interpretieren zu können.
Das erkenne ich bei mir selbst immer wieder, wenn ich in die Schweiz komme. Am ersten Tag verstehe ich gerade mal 25-50% des Gesagten, am zweiten oder dritten Tag steigt dies auf 80-90% (und zwar rein dadurch, dass ich der Sprache ausgesetzt bin, d.h. mein Gehirn passt sich an diese Sprachform automatisch an).
Wenn dieser Schweizer aber sporadisch Plattdeutsch, Sächsisch, Bairisch, Schwizerdütsch im selben Satz vermischen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich gar nichts verstehen.

Und genau in dieser Form ist meine Aussage bezüglich Nichtmuttersprachler und Dialekt zu verstehen.
Sobald ein Sprecher (egal ob Muttersprachler oder nicht) in diesen Dialektraum eingetaucht ist, gibt es keinen Grund diesen Dialekt zu meiden. Aneignung der dialektalen Grundstruktur wird meist nötig sein, weil die allgemeine Umgangssprache mit Sicherheit eine Mischung aus Dialekt und Standardsprache sein wird.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es aber auch dann besser, diesen Dialekt phonetisch zu lernen, also im Unterbewusstsein - genau wie ein Vorschulkind -, aber nicht in aktiver Form. Die aktive, gezwungene Dialekterlernung führt meist dazu, dass das Resultat imitiert und unnatürlich wirkt.


----------



## manfy

L.P. Translator said:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Kannst du mir bitte eine TV Streaming Platform/Deutsche TV serie raten?


Tut mir leid, mein HiFi-Verstärker macht dies automatisch über eine Denon-Webseite.

Du kannst aber viele Radiostationen und Fernsehsender über Google finden. Radiostationen sind alle kostenfrei, bei TV streaming wird es etwas schwieriger. Aber es lassen sich immer Webseiten finden, die mit dem normalen media player abspielbar sind.
Für Radio habe ich nur einen link von Ö3 zur Hand (ms01.oe3.fm/oe3metafiles/Player/Player.html). Hier gibt's zu jeder vollen Stunde 5 Minuten Nachrichten. Viele Deutsche werden hier sicherlich einen österreichischen Akzent erkennen, aber das hat nichts mit Dialekt zu tun. Auch bei deutschen Sendern wirst du oft einen leichten Unterschied zwischen München, Hamburg, Berlin, etc. erkennen, obwohl die Nachrichtensprecher eigentlich alle Standarddeutsch sprechen. 




L.P. Translator said:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie sind Dialekten in Deutschland gesehen. [...]
> Ist das so in Deutschland?


 
Ich kann nicht für die gesamte Sprachregion sprechen, aber im Süden muss man zwischen Stadt und Land unterscheiden.
Am Land sind Dialekt und stark dialektale Standardsprache noch stark vertreten, aber in Städten existiert ein starker Drang zur Standardsprache. In den Achtzigerjahren gab es mal einen Trend, seine Kinder rein standardsprachlich ohne Dialekt zu erziehen und diese Leute sprechen jetzt auch oft nur Standardsprache - sie können den Dialekt natürlich verstehen, wenden ihn aber nicht an. Das finde ich irgendwie schade, aber gegen Modetrends kann man oft wenig tun.

Wie auch immer, das Beherrschen der Standardsprache ist für alle Muttersprachler wichtig und heute realistisch auch problemlos, auch wenn man nur 8 Jahre Pflichtschule besucht hat. Ob diese Leute die Standardsprache anschließend auch anwenden oder doch eher in eine dialektale Form zurückfallen liegt im eigenen Ermessen, bzw. hängt von der Umgebung ab.
Ich selbst finde Dialekte inzwischen recht schön (die meisten zumindest!) und habe keine Skrupel meinen eigenen Dialekt anzuwenden oder durchklingen zu lassen, wenn die Umstände dies erlauben!


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Wenn aber ein Ausländer nur mäßig standardsprachlich spricht und neben seinem amerikanischen Akzent dann auch noch sächsisch klingt, dann ist das mehr als seltsam. Akzent gekreuzt mit Dialekt macht sich einfach nicht gut. Eins von beiden geht, aber beides zusammen ist bizarr.



Da stimme ich dir zu.  Ich habe sowas auch schon erlebt, ganz extrem etwa bei einem in der Pfalz stationierten US-Soldaten, der eine einheimische Freundin hatte und eine Art von pfälzischem Dialekt mit amerikanischem Akzent sprach.  Starke Dialektsprecher sind auch für Muttersprachler nicht leicht zu verstehen, aber wenn der Dialekt dann auch noch teilweise fehlerhaft und mit einem fremden Akzent gesprochen wird, wird es schnell total unverständlich.


----------



## elroy

Hier spielen wieder womöglich meine Erfahrungen mit der arabischen Sprache eine Rolle, aber:

In den Kommentaren hier überwiegt eine Unterstreichung der Aussprache, aber bei den Unterschieden zwischen Dialekt und Standardsprache handelt es sich um wesentlich mehr als eine andere Aussprache. Ich wage mich sogar zu behaupten, dass man unter Umständen - je nach Dialekt - einen neuen Dialekt lernen könnte, ohne in der Aussprache zu deutlich abweichen zu müssen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, einen neuen deutschen Dialekt zu lernen, denke ich natürlich nicht nur an die Aussprache. Es gehören unter anderem ja Wortschatz, Grammatik und Phonologie mit dazu. Und wenn ich es schaffe, diese anderen Elemente des neuen Dialekts gut zu beherrschen, meine Aussprache aber noch nicht perfekt ist, ist es dann wirklich so schlimm? Wäre der Unterschied zwischen mir und einem Berliner, der denselben neuen Dialekt versucht zu lernen und ebenfalls bis auf die Aussprache bedeutende Fortschritte gemacht hat, tatsächlich so drastisch? Aussprache ist ja ohnehin die Fähigkeit, die ab einem bestimmten Alter mit der allerwenigsten Wahrscheinlichkeit einem muttersprachlichen Niveau nähert, auch wenn man die neue Sprache oder den neuen Dialekt vor Ort lernt, und zwar egal, ob es sich um eine vollkommen neue Sprache, eine verwandte, oder einen neuen Dialekt der eigenen Muttersprache handelt.


Dan2 said:


> Informationsquellen beiseite sind die Grammatik und der Wortschatz der Standardsprache einfach besser _definiert_.


 Auch das finde ich übertrieben. Natürlich bietet auch die Standardsprache mehrere Möglichkeiten, denselben Sachverhalt zum Ausdruck zu bringen, und natürlich unterschieden sich einzelne Sprecher der Standardsprache bezüglich Wortwahl voneinander, und zwar teilweise sehr stark. Umgekehrt haben Dialekte natürlich relativ klare Tendenzen, die durchaus - eventuell mit etwas Introspektion - definiert werden können. Wenn man etwa in unser eigenes Arabisch-Forum einen Blick wirft und sich einige Threads durchblättert, stellt man schnell fest, dass es bei den Fragen sowohl um die Standardsprache als auch um alle möglichen Dialekte geht, und zwar geben die Muttersprachler der letzteren weitgehend klare Antworten und arbeiten Regeln heraus. Inwieweit bei der Wortwahl die Standardsprache eine Rolle spielt, hängt einfach vom Zusammenhang ab. Oft weisen die Antworten keine Spur der Standardsprache auf.

Es gibt zahlreiche Lehrbücher zum Lernen verschiedener arabischer Dialekte. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird dort der Aussprache, bzw. den Unterschieden zur standardsprachlichen Aussprache, eigentlich am allerwenigsten Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Ich persönlich nehme die Unterschiede unter den verschiedenen Aussprachen der arabischen Dialekte in den meisten Fällen nicht einmal wahr, wohl aber die meisten anderen Unterschiede.

Linguistisch gesehen sind sich die arabische Dialektsituation und die des Deutschen sehr ähnlich. Den Hauptunterschied bilden meiner Meinung nach eher soziolinguistische Faktoren, die zu unterschiedlichen Perspektiven und Bewertungen führen. Aber ich möchte meinen, dass ein Kanadier, der in der Schule Hochdeutsch lernt und sich auf eine Entscheidung hin, in den Schwarzwald zu ziehen, beschließt, noch in Kanada mithilfe von Muttersprachlern, dem Internet und allen weiteren ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln Alemannisch zu lernen, bei hoher Motivation und Engagement doch ein schönes Spracherlebnis haben und schöne Ergebnisse erzielen kann, die ihm ermöglichen könnten, sich in den Schwarzwald gut zu integrieren und mit den Einheimischen gut zu verständigen.

So etwas mag eher unhäufig vorkommen, aber ich würde es als realistische Möglichkeit auf gar keinen Fall kategorisch ausschließen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Wieso denn das? Ich habe schon viele Pakistani in London vollkommen authentisches Cockney, und Türken im Ruhrgebiet mit astreinem Ruhrpott Akzent reden gehört. Du hast mir immer noch nicht verraten, was Dialekte von Standardsprachen unterscheidet, dass diese schwerer zu lernen sein sollten. Eine Standardsprache ist doch auch nur ein Dialekt, auf den man sich für überregionale Kommunikation geeinigt hat. Linguistisch gesehen ist Standarddeutsch ein Dialekt unter vielen und ist nicht notwendig einfacher oder schwerer zu lernen als andere.



Wir müssen auch zwischen Dalekt und Akzent unterscheiden. Ich vermute, dass viele hier "Akzent" meinen, wenn sie "Dialekt" sagen.
Der Dialekt hat Einfluss auf die Aussprache des Standarddeutschen. Zugleich ist er so unterschiedlich zur Standardsprache, dass er für Standardsprachler schwer verständlich oder gar unverständlich wird.

Beispiel:
Standardsprache: "Es kann sein, dass es welche gibt."
Dialekt: "Gaa gaara gegaa" (geben kann es welche geben) (itzgründisch) = andere Grammatik und anderer Wortschatz. Es entspricht ungefähr der Aufgabe, gleichzeitig Niederländisch und Deutsch zu lernen. Viele Wörter sind standarddeutsch unverständlich: Gruserich -> Schnittlauch, Öwaschicharuhm -> Kohlrabi
Mit Akzent gesprochen könnte es dann dialektbeeinflusste Lautverschiebungen geben. "Es kann sein, *dess* es welche gibt."
Das bleibt im Normalfall völlig verständlich.
Es gibt verschiedene Standardausspracheformen: Bühnenaussprache, Aussprache in Rundfunk und Fernsehen.

Dialektbeeinflusst ist auch die Häufigkeit der Verwendung von grammatischen Formen. So wird die Vergangenheit oft mit Hilfsverben gebildet. Hierdurch reduziert sich zugleich der Unterschied in der Bedeutung:
Beispiel: Es schneite gestern. (Mündlich oft generell ersetzt durch "Es hat gestern geschneit.")

---

Im Normalfall sprechen Dialektsprecher mit Fremden nicht im Dialekt, sondern in Standardsprache mit Akzent.

---
In der Schweiz klingt die Standardsprache anders als in Deutschland, trotzdem bleibt es Standardsprache. Extra gibt es viele Dialekte.
---

Bernd hat diesen Unterschied auch gemacht: Ruhrpottakzent - es ist nicht Dialekt im engeren Sinne, sondern Akzent.

Akzent betrifft hauptsächlich die Aussprache. Dialekt ist eine relativ eigenständige Sprache. (Eine "Sprache ohne Armee und Flotte" - wie ein linguistischer Scherz sagt.)

Ich hoffe das stimmt alles, jedenfalls habe ich es so verstanden.

----
Wenn man einen Dialekt und die Standardsprache lernen will, lernt man zwei Sprachen.
---

Meine Eltern und viele andere Eltern wollten verhindern, dass ihre Kinder Dialekt lernen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> bei den Unterschieden zwischen Dialekt und Standardsprache handelt es sich um wesentlich mehr als eine andere Aussprache.


Ja, nicht nur die Aussprache unterscheidet einen Dialekt. Manche Dialekte bilden schon fast eine eigene Sprache, wie z.B. Bayrisch oder Plattdeutsch, und unterscheiden sich somit auch in Wortschatz und Grammatik. 



> Ich wage mich sogar zu behaupten, dass man unter Umständen - je nach Dialekt - einen neuen Dialekt lernen könnte, ohne in der Aussprache zu deutlich abweichen zu müssen.


Das halte ich im Deutschen nicht für möglich. Kernpunkt aller bedeutsamen Dialekte ist stets auch die merklich andere Aussprache -- und das ist auch, was als allererstes auffällt.

Wenn jemand bayrischen Dialekt spricht oder auch nur stark bayrisch gefärbte Pseudo-Standardsprache, dann kann man ihn deswegen manchmal kaum verstehen, weil die Aussprache anders ist. Verständigungsprobleme sind keine Seltenheit! Und das liegt so gut wie nicht an Grammatik und nur je nach Situation am Wortschatz.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist interessant. Was verstehst Du unter bayrischem Dialekt?
Ist es einer der Dialekte, die in Bayern gesprochen wird, zum Beispiel "Bairisch" oder "Oberfränkisch"?
Das wirst Du kaum verstehen, wenn es gesprochen wird.
Was ist bayrisch gefärbte Pseudostandardsprache?
Standardsprache mit bairischem oder oberfränkischen Akzent?
Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch weitere Dialekte in Bayern. "Bayrisch" selbst ist aber kein Dialekt, soviel ich weiß, sondern eine Regionsbeschreibung.

Wenn Du aus Hamburg kommst, werden nur sehr wenige mit Dir bairisch sprechen. Sie sprechen dialektgefärbte Standardsprache (eine Art regionale Umgangssprache).

Luther wählte einen sächsischen Dialekt als Ausgangspunkt, weil der überall relativ gut verstanden wird, er liegt ungefähr in der Mitte.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Hier spielen wieder womöglich meine Erfahrungen mit der arabischen Sprache eine Rolle, aber:
> 
> In den Kommentaren hier überwiegt eine Unterstreichung der Aussprache, aber bei den Unterschieden zwischen Dialekt und Standardsprache handelt es sich um wesentlich mehr als eine andere Aussprache. Ich wage mich sogar zu behaupten, dass man unter Umständen - je nach Dialekt - einen neuen Dialekt lernen könnte, ohne in der Aussprache zu deutlich abweichen zu müssen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, einen neuen deutschen Dialekt zu lernen, denke ich natürlich nicht nur an die Aussprache. Es gehören unter anderem ja Wortschatz, Grammatik und Phonologie mit dazu.


 
Naja, mein Blickwinkel sieht etwas anders aus.
Ich gebe zwar zu, dass der Grammatik- und Wortschatzaspekt einen bemerkenswerten Anteil einnehmen kann, für Nichtmuttersprachler wie auch für junge Muttersprachler, die rein Standardsprache gelernt haben. Für alle anderen Deutschsprecher bildet dies aber nur einen kleinen Anteil der schweren Verständlichkeit, da sie im Laufe des Lebens mit diesen Formen irgendwann konfrontiert worden sind, auch wenn sie die selbst nicht anwenden; der Hauptanteil liegt bei der Phonologie und der Ungewohntheit dieser Aussprache.

In unterschiedlichen Regionen gibt es unterschiedliche, bevorzugte Wortwahl und Formulierungsweisen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Formen anderer Dialekte in der Standardsprache in moderner Form nicht existieren. In manchen Dialekten sind Worte erhalten geblieben, die eigentlich im 13. oder 15. Jahrhundert bereits ausgestorben sind, aber in der Gesamtheit eines einzelnen Dialekts liegt das vielleicht bei 1-2% des Standardwortschatzes. Auch die meisten grammatikalischen Eigenheiten von Dialekten sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern dies waren mal Bestandteile der Standardsprache. Sie sind in der modernen Standardsprache nicht wirklich unbekannt, sondern gelten nun einfach als grammatikalisch falsch oder stilistisch unschön.

Also der Großteil des Unterschieds zwischen Dialekten (wie sie zum heutigen Zeitpunkt gesprochen werden!) und Standardsprache sind primär die Aussprache und die für diesen Dialekt idiomatische Wortwahl und Formulierungsweise. Und ich behaupte, dass jeder Deutschsprecher, der die Standardsprache beherrscht auch jeden deutschen Dialekt soweit erlernen kann, dass er ihn problemlos versteht und eventuell auch spricht, wenn die entprechende Zeit und Anstrengung eingebracht wird (und zwar von beiden Seiten, dem lehrenden sozialen Umfeld, wie auch der lernenden Person).

Das führt mich auf mein Hauptargument zurück: Die Grundsprache Deutsch sollte erst in ihrer Standardform gelernt werden, weil dadurch alle Wege zu Spezialversionen offenstehen, falls dies irgendwann gewünscht ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es ist umgekehrt. DIe Standardsprache entstand aus den Dialekten, nicht die Dialekte aus der Standardsprache. 

Was sind "Dialekte, wie sie heute gesprochen werden"?
Prinzipiell kann jeder Dialekte lernen.
Der Unterschied ist bei manchen ungefähr wie der zu Niederländisch, und das kann man ja auch lernen. 

Natürlich hat sich auch die Standardsprache weiterentwickelt. ALs Ausgangspunkt könnte man die Luther-Übersetzung der Bibel nehmen.

Wenn ich niederländisch lese, verstehe ich relativ viel, ohne es sprechen zu können, es gibt ja Ähnlichkeiten.

Deutsche Dialekte liegen kaum in gedruckter Form vor, und wenn, dann sind sie oft schon angepasst. Ich denke, es liegt nicht nur an der Aussprache, es sei denn, du betrachtest "gaa" und "geben" lediglich als Aussprachevarianten. 

Weitere Unterschiede: Verlust von Flexionsendungen, zum Teil unterschiedliche Bedeutungen, die zu groben Missverständnissen führen können (Ich kenne einen Fall, dass jemand aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald jemand von der Ostsee geheiratet hat und bei seinen Schwiegereltern das Wort "Weib" sagte. Das führte lange Zeit zum Krach.)

Was bedeutet "verstehen"? Man versteht etwas, glaubt es zu verstehen. Und es ist völlig falsch. "Dir hammse neis Ghirn gschissn" sagte mein Vater zu mir. Ich verstand es als grobe Beleidigung, was es im Dialekt nicht ist.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, es ist umgekehrt. DIe Standardsprache entstand aus den Dialekten, nicht die Dialekte aus der Standardsprache.


 
Ja, klar! Aber als erwachsener Deutschlerner den gleichen Weg einzuschlagen wäre falsch!
Als Muttersprachler lernen wir zuerst die Sprache, die in unserer Umgebung existiert und wir müssen anschließend die Standardsprache in der Schule erlernen, damit wir effektiv und problemlos mit allen anderen Deutschsprechern aus anderen Regionen sprechen können - und dies funktioniert ja auch recht gut.

Ich sehe keinen Grund or Vorteil, warum ein Deutschlerner zuerst einen Dialekt erlernen wollte, wenn man doch weiß, dass man ohne Kentniss der Standardsprache in der heutigen Welt kaum erfolgreich überleben kann!


----------



## Hutschi

> Ich sehe keinen Grund or Vorteil, warum ein Deutschlerner zuerst einen Dialekt erlernen wollte, wenn man doch weiß, dass man ohne Kenntniss der Standardsprache in der heutigen Welt kaum erfolgreich überleben kann!


Ich auch nicht.
---
Ich befürchte, es wird seltener Dialekt sein, der mit Deutschlernenden gesprochen wird, als "gebrochenes Deutsch" (Vereinfacht, ungrammatisch).
Oft wird auch zu schnell gesprochen.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund or Vorteil, warum ein Deutschlerner zuerst einen Dialekt erlernen wollte, wenn man doch weiß, dass man ohne Kentniss der Standardsprache in der heutigen Welt kaum erfolgreich überleben kann!


Das ist auch nicht notwendig. Verschiedene Menschen lernen Sprachen aus sehr verschiedenen Gründen. Die muss ein anderer auch nicht immer nachvollziehen können. Respektieren sollte man es aber schon.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo und Manfy, sehr interessante Beiträge! Ihr habt bestätigt, dass bei deutschen Dialekten die Aussprache eine viel wesentlichere Rolle spielt als etwa bei den arabischen.


berndf said:


> Das ist auch nicht notwendig. Verschiedene Menschen lernen Sprachen aus sehr verschiedenen Gründen. Die muss ein anderer auch nicht immer nachvollziehen können. Respektieren sollte man es aber schon.


 

Welche Sprache bzw. welchen Dialekt zuerst gelernt werden sollte, das entscheidet doch der Lernende selbst. Es kommt darauf an, was er mit der Sprache bzw. mit dem Dialekt machen möchte. Ich könnte mir viele Situationen vorstellen, wo es sich anbieten würde, zuerst oder nur Dialekt zu lernen.

Es steht uns nicht zu, einem anderen vorzuschreiben, was er lernen sollte oder in welcher Reihe.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Das ist auch nicht notwendig. Verschiedene Menschen lernen Sprachen aus sehr verschiedenen Gründen. Die muss ein anderer auch nicht immer nachvollziehen können. Respektieren sollte man es aber schon.


 
Ja, ok. Ich möchte hier niemandem vorschreiben, wie und warum man eine Sprache lernen soll.

Aber andererseits ... mal metaphorisch gesprochen: würdest du dein eigenes Kind in der Meinung unterstützen, erst Fahrrad fahren zu lernen, nur weil sie sich dies einbildet, obwohl du weißt, dass es einfacher, besser und effizienter und eigentlich notwendig wäre, wenn sie erst laufen lernen würde .... ??


----------



## Hutschi

Das Laufenlernen entspricht der lokalen Umgangssprache, das Radfahren lernen dann das Erlernen der Regeln der Standardsprache, also, nein. Erst die Sprache der Umgebung, dann die vereinfachte und geregelte eingeschränkte - dafür durch Schrift mächtigere Standardsprache.
Vor dem Laufen lernen aber kommt das Kriechen und Krabbeln, sprachlich das Babbeln.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Aber andererseits ... mal metaphorisch gesprochen: würdest du dein eigenes Kind in der Meinung unterstützen, erst Fahrrad fahren zu lernen, nur weil sie sich dies einbildet, obwohl du weißt, dass es einfacher, besser und effizienter und eigentlich notwendig wäre, wenn sie erst laufen lernen würde .... ??


Der Vergleich hinkt. Man muss sich mit einer Fremdsprache nicht beschäftigen um sich in ihr zu verständigen. Dasselbe gilt für Dialekte. Ich habe mich durchaus intensiv mit Hebräisch, Latein und auch mit deutschen Dialekten beschäftigt, z.B. Bairisch, ohne jemals das verlangen zu spüren mich in diesen Sprachen auszudrücken. Und ich sehe keinen Grund mich deshalb komisch zu fühlen.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Das Laufenlernen entspricht der lokalen Umgangssprache, das Radfahren lernen dann das Erlernen der Regeln der Standardsprache, also, nein. Erst die Sprache der Umgebung, dann die vereinfachte und geregelte eingeschränkte - dafür durch Schrift mächtigere Standardsprache.
> Vor dem Laufen lernen aber kommt das Kriechen und Krabbeln, sprachlich das Babbeln.


 
Naja, für einen Muttersprachler - oder eigentlich jedes Kleinkind, das mit keiner anderen Sprache vorbelastet ist - stimmt das. Für jeden anderen Lerner jenseits der hohen, jugendlichen Lernfähigkeitsphase hinkt mein Vergleich gar nicht so sehr.
Erwachsene Sprachlerner lernen immer anhand von Sprachlogik, meist basierend auf Grammatik, weil sie den Zeitaufwand des phonetischen und natürlichen Lernens nicht aufwenden können und wollen. Damit sind erwachsene Lerner an die Schriftsprache gebunden.
Damit schätze ich, dass für Deutschlerner ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse die anfängliche Erlernung eines Dialekts fast doppelt so schwierig ist, wie die vergleichbare Erlernung der Standardsprache.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Damit schätze ich, dass für Deutschlerner ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse die anfängliche Erlernung eines Dialekts fast doppelt so schwierig ist, wie die vergleichbare Erlernung der Standardsprache.


Warum? Denkst Du, dass bairische Grammatik nicht zu verstehen ist, wenn man Standarddeutsche Grammatik nicht kennt? Ich sehe für diese Annahme keinen Grund.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Naja, für einen Muttersprachler - oder eigentlich jedes Kleinkind, das mit keiner anderen Sprache vorbelastet ist - stimmt das. Für jeden anderen Lerner jenseits der hohen, jugendlichen Lernfähigkeitsphase hinkt mein Vergleich gar nicht so sehr.
> Erwachsene Sprachlerner lernen immer anhand von Sprachlogik, meist basierend auf Grammatik, weil sie den Zeitaufwand des phonetischen und natürlichen Lernens nicht aufwenden können und wollen. Damit sind erwachsene Lerner an die Schriftsprache gebunden.
> Damit schätze ich, dass für Deutschlerner ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse die anfängliche Erlernung eines Dialekts fast doppelt so schwierig ist, wie die vergleichbare Erlernung der Standardsprache.



Ich habe in der Schule ja Englisch nach diesen Grundsätzen gelernt, ebenso Russisch.
Allerdings konnte ich es anschließend nicht. Stattdessen habe ich das grundlegend geändert. Gelesen, ohne viel zu verstehen und Filme in Englisch angesehen. Geschrieben, ohne zu starke Rücksicht auf Fehler. Grammatik erst mal nicht mehr beachtet. Den Tipp hatte ich von anderen Mitgliedern aus dem Stanislaw-Lem-Klub, die so Russisch und Englisch gelernt hatten. Russisch erschien mir zu schwierig, obwohl die Grammatik extrem viel einfacher ist, als die von Englisch. Aber der Wortschatz lässt sich schwerer erschließen, ohne das Wörterbuch zu benutzen. Aber kleine Kinder haben auch kein Wörterbuch.

Allmählich lehrt einen die Beschäftigung mit der Sprache die Sprache. Ich will es nicht zu sehr verallgemeinern und es gibt ja bekanntlich unterschiedliche Lerntypen.
Der itzgründische Dialekt half mir beim Lernen von Englisch und beim Verstehen von Niederländisch, da viele Wörter noch vorhanden waren, die Standarddeutsch eliminiert hatte. Ä litzel=ein Bisschen = a little.

Grammatik ist ein Satz standardisierter Regeln in der Standardsprache und ein Satz verinnerlichter Regeln in der gelernten Sprache.
Die meisten Regeln findet man selbst. Die Standardsprache verwirft Nuancen.

Wenn man ein Typ ist, der vom Schriftlichen ausgeht, ist sicher Dialekt schwieriger zu lernen, als Standardsprache, es gibt viel weniger Material.
Wenn man in der  entsprechenden sprachlichen Gemeinschaft ist, lernt es sich fast von selbst.

Redewendungen sind in der Standardsprache stark reduziert, machen aber die Sprache erst lebendig.

Mir wurde von Engländern gesagt, das Glasgower Englisch sei besonders schwierig, weil es Dialekt sei. Mir fiel es aber recht leicht, das zu verstehen, als ich dort war, weil die Laute näher an Deutsch waren oder mir so erschienen. Sie waren deutlicher.


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Aber andererseits ... mal metaphorisch gesprochen: würdest du dein eigenes Kind in der Meinung unterstützen, erst Fahrrad fahren zu lernen, nur weil sie sich dies einbildet, obwohl du weißt, dass es einfacher, besser und effizienter und eigentlich notwendig wäre, wenn sie erst laufen lernen würde .... ??


 Du verallgemeinerst wieder! 

Was ist, wenn ein Italiener eine Schweizerin heiraten möchte und Deutsch lernen möchte, nur um sich mit ihrer Familie und ihren Freunden unterhalten zu können? Er hat kein Interesse daran, deutsche Zeitungen zu lesen oder sich sonst mit Schweizern oder anderen Deutschsprachigen zu unterhalten. Da wäre es wohl eine regelrechte Zeitverschwendung, die nötige Zeit und Mühe ins Lernen des Hochdeutschen zu investieren, um anschließend auf den Schweizer Dialekt überzugehen.

Wie gesagt, es kommt im Endeffekt auf die Bedürfnisse und die Interessen des Lernenden an. Wir dürfen keine allgemeine Aussage machen, was "besser" ist, Hochdeutsch oder einen Dialekt zu lernen bzw. in welcher Reihe alles geschehen soll.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Warum? Denkst Du, dass bairische Grammatik nicht zu verstehen ist, wenn man Standarddeutsche Grammatik nicht kennt? Ich sehe für diese Annahme keinen Grund.


Nein, natürlich nicht. Die prinzipielle Grammatik von Bairisch und Standarddeutsch ist doch praktisch identisch, es werden nur einige der Regeln etwas anders angewandt. Ich denke, bei allen anderen deutschen Dialekten ist es ähnlich, denn ich konnte alle mir bisher untergekommenen Dialekte auf Basis der standarddeutschen Grammatik verstehen.
Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass es kaum Grammatikwerke gibt, die sich ausführlich mit Dialektgrammatik beschäftigen. Es gibt bestenfalls in Standarddeutsch verfasste Bücher oder wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen, die die Abweichungen von Standarddeutsch beschreiben. Und damit sind sie für Leute, die keinerlei Deutschkenntnisse besitzen nutzlos - außer sie haben einen persönlichen Tutor und/oder Übersetzer.



Hutschi said:


> Wenn man in der  entsprechenden sprachlichen Gemeinschaft ist, lernt es sich fast von selbst.


Da sind wir uns auch vollkommen einig. Nur diese sprachliche Gemeinschaft, und dann noch eine mit genau dem Zieldialekt, der von Interesse ist, ist im Ausland praktisch nicht zu finden.



elroy said:


> Was ist, wenn ein Italiener eine Schweizerin heiraten möchte und Deutsch lernen möchte, nur um sich mit ihrer Familie und ihren Freunden unterhalten zu können?


 
Das ist ein gutes Beispiel und das funktioniert in gewissem Grade auch, denn diese Schweizerin ist dann der persönliche Tutor und Language Coach für den Italiener.
Aber das kann man dann kaum als 'Sprache erlernen' bezeichnen, das ist eher ein Aufschnappen von fremden Worten, Phrasen und Sätzen.
Auch ich kann einiges davon in Chinesisch, Thai, Tagalog und Mongolisch - ich behaupte deswegen aber nicht, dass ich diese Sprachen sprechen kann.

Meine Behauptung ist (und das basiert rein auf meinen eigenen Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen mit mir selbst und anderen): jeglicher erwachsene Mensch, der irgendwann irgendeine Grammatik erlernt hat, korreliert (eventuell unbewusst) die Struktur einer neuen Sprache auf diese zuerst erlernte Sprache und Sprachstruktur, um sich effektiv und effizient an diese neue Sprache erinnern zu können und um sie auch produktiv und kreativ anwenden zu können.   

Die einzige verwundernswerte Ausnahme sind Kinder, die wie hier in Singapore gleichzeitig Deutsch, Englisch, Chinesisch und Tamil erlernen und sich dabei nicht mal anstrengen. Aber auch die verlieren eine brauchbare Anwendung derjeniger Sprachen, die nach Schuleintritt nicht mehr gepflegt werden, recht rasch.
Hmm, vielleicht liegt das ja an unserem Schul- oder Lernsystem, das unsere natürliche Lernfähigkeit in unnatürliche Strukturen zwängt, sodass sich das Hirn weigert da mitzumachen...


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Aber das kann man dann kaum als 'Sprache erlernen' bezeichnen, das ist eher ein Aufschnappen von fremden Worten, Phrasen und Sätzen.


 Wo hast Du das denn her? Selbstverständlich ging es mir hier _nicht_ um ein "Aufschnappen von fremden Worten, Phrasen und Sätzen". Du beschreibst es so, als würde der Italiener einfach nur unsystematisch und sporadisch um Übersetzungen einzelner Worte oder Ausdrücke oder Sätze fragen, ohne sich Stück für Stück das System der Sprache an sich anzueignen.

Ich habe einen Monat in Amsterdam verbracht und mir dort die Grundlagen der Sprache von einigen der Niederländer, die ich kennengelernt habe, beibringen lassen und zwar dadurch, dass ich aktiv Fragen nicht nur zum Wortschatz sondern auch zur Aussprache, zur Grammatik, zur Syntax und zur Struktur der Sprache gestellt habe. Das waren keine Sprachlehrer und wären wohl selber nicht in der Lage gewesen, mir alles deutlich zu erklären, also musste ich ihnen quasi beibringen, mir die Sprache beizubringen. Wir haben keine Lehrbücher oder Internet-Ressourcen oder sonst so was verwendet. Nach knapp zwei Wochen konnte ich Niederländisch schon auf einem Anfänger-Niveau _sprechen_, also nicht nur einzelne Worte oder so rausspucken. Ich wurde sogar teilweise gefragt, wie lange ich denn in den Niederlanden schon wohne.

Ähnlich könnte es auch unserem Italiener gehen. Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Ähnlich könnte es auch unserem Italiener gehen. Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg.


 
 Ja, du hast schon recht. Alles mögliche ist möglich, wenn der richtige Wille dahintersteckt.

Dein Beispiel zeigt aber auch auf, dass für einen derartigen Kraftakt (= real anwendbare Spracherelernung in kürzester Zeit) ein Muttersprachler oder zumindest ein sehr kompetenter ausländischer Sprecher dieser Zielsprache erforderlich ist.
Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Unterbewusstes Lernen, d.h. Eintauchen in das reale Umfeld der Zielsprache/dialekt, gepaart mit aktivem Lernen (= Vokabeln & Grammatik büffeln) können für viele Menschen überraschend effizient sein.

Dies ändert nichts an meiner Empfehlung für den allgemeinen Durchschnitt der Sprachstudenten, dass die anfängliche Erlernung der Standardsprache und Standardbetonung sinnvoller und effizienter ist als die absichtliche Fokussierung auf einen einzelnen Dialekt - all dies gilt unter der Voraussetzung, dass der Deutschlerner die Absicht hat, dise Sprache auch im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum anzuwenden!
Damit möchte ich mich aus dieser Diskussion ausklinken, da sich meine Empfehlung nicht ändern wird, auch wenn weitere gute und reale Gegenbeispiele gebracht werden, die ich auch akzeptieren kann. Jeder muss wohl seinen eigenen besten Weg in Abhängigkeit der relevanten Umgebungsbedingungen finden.

Frohes Fest an alle!


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> all dies gilt unter der Voraussetzung, dass der Deutschlerner die Absicht hat, dise Sprache auch im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum anzuwenden!


 Unter dieser Voraussetzung würde ich Deine Empfehlung natürlich unterstützen.  Aber diese Bedingung war bei der Diskussion nicht gegeben, weswegen ich mich gegen die meiner Meinung nach teilweise zu pauschale Kommentare ausgesprochen habe.


----------



## Sepia

berndf said:


> Warum? Denkst Du, dass bairische Grammatik nicht zu verstehen ist, wenn man Standarddeutsche Grammatik nicht kennt? Ich sehe für diese Annahme keinen Grund.


 
Vielleicht nur, dass es für die Standardsprache eine allgemeine Einigung auf ein Standard gibt und für Dialekte meistens nicht. Sonst wäre ein Dialekt auch nichts anderes als irgend eine andere Sprache.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Wie gesagt, es kommt im Endeffekt auf die Bedürfnisse und die Interessen des Lernenden an. Wir dürfen keine allgemeine Aussage machen, was "besser" ist, Hochdeutsch oder einen Dialekt zu lernen bzw. in welcher Reihe alles geschehen soll.


Wir dürfen nicht, aber wir tun es eben doch.  Vielleicht das grösste Hindernis beim Lernen von Dialekten ist die Erwartung der anderen Leute, dass man die Standardsprache lernt. Wer davon abweicht, wird oft belächelt oder missverstanden werden. In der Schweiz ist es zwar durchaus verständlich, wenn ein Ausländer die Dialektsprache _verstehen_ möchte. Aber ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin, wenn man sie _sprechen_ kann, solange man sie nicht fast perfekt - wie ein Einheimischer - spricht. Es sei denn, man wolle sich das Erlernen der Standardsprache sparen. Das wäre zwar nach einigem Nachdenken verständlich, aber unerwartet, ungewöhnlich. Bei Deutschen (aus Deutschland) und Österreichern entfällt dieser Grund, da sie die Standardsprache in der Regel bereits beherrschen.


----------



## tatüta

διαφορετικός said:


> In der Schweiz ist es zwar durchaus verständlich, wenn ein Ausländer die Dialektsprache _verstehen_ möchte. Aber ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin, wenn man sie _sprechen_ kann, solange man sie nicht fast perfekt - wie ein Einheimischer - spricht.



Ich glaube, es ist schwierig, das Erlernen einer Sprache von einem rein kognitiven Standpunkt aus zu sehen, als wäre das Erlernen von Sprachen ein durch und durch bewusster Prozess; denn Sprache ist nicht zuletzt ein soziales Phänomen, Varietäten und Register spielen eine entscheidende Rolle für den Spracherwerb und die Sprachnatürlichkeit. In der Linguistik spricht man z.B. von Akkomodation, wenn Sprecher ihre unterschiedlichen Sprechweisen (auf allen Ebenen) aneinander anpassen. Dies geschieht größtenteils unbewusst. In welchem Maße einzelne Individuen das praktizieren, ist von außersprachlichen Faktoren abhängig: u.a. spontanes Einfühlungs- und Einlassungsvermögen.

Mir ist es in der Schweiz schon passiert, dass ich intuitiv auf Schweizerdeutsch antworten wollte, es nicht herausgebrachte, aber auch von meiner Muttersprache Standarddeutsch abgeschnitten war. Für mich fühlt es sich unhöflich und richtiggehend falsch an, in der Schweiz mit Schweizern Standarddeutsch zu sprechen, als würde ich sie nötigen; obwohl ich weiß, dass sie es nicht mögen, wenn Deutsche versuchen, Schweizerdeutsch zu sprechen. Ich würde trotzdem gern (kann aber nicht). Auch während der drei Jahre, die ich in Bremen wohnte, habe ich das "Moin" nicht ein einziges Mal über die Lippen gebracht, fand es aber immer falsch, mit einem standarddeutschen Gruß zu antworten. Ich kenne aber Menschen, denen es so nicht geht, in beide Richtungen.

All das gilt natürlich auch für Nicht-Muttersprachler. Beim Lernen von Fremdsprachen konzentriere ich mich anfangs immer auf die Imitation und vernachlässige die Grammatik. Mein Akzent ist daher in diesen Fremdsprachen nur leicht und von Muttersprachlern nicht einwandfrei als deutscher Akzent identifizierbar. Die Grammatik fügt sich nach und nach, ich lerne sie eher strukturell und erst, wenn ich schon recht fließend (aber nicht fehlerfrei) spreche, beginne ich mich im Detail damit auseinanderzusetzen. Ich habe jedoch auch schon Menschen kennengelernt, die die Grammatik der Fremdsprache am Schreibtisch perfekt auswendiglernen konnten und mit sehr breitem deutschen Akzent sprachen. Es gibt Muttersprachler die mit starker regionaler Klangfarbe sprechen, obwohl sie schon seit 20 Jahren in einer anderen Region wohnen, sie werden sie einfach nicht los, selbes gilt für Fremdsprachler, die perfekt sprechen, aber den Akzent nicht loswerden, es gibt auch Muttersprachler, die in einer andere Region ziehen, ihre ursprüngliche Klangfarbe behalten, aber dialektale Ausdrücke und Grammatik der neuen Regionalsprache übernehmen usw.usf. Das passiert nicht, weil sie gewisse Ratschläge nicht beherzigt haben oder eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen haben.

Was ich damit sage will: Das Erlernen von Sprachen ist ebenso organisch wie die Sprachen selbst; Dialekte sind eine organische Einheit, darin unterscheiden sie sich nicht von der Standardsprache. Wer einen deutschen Dialekt lernt bzw. beherrscht, wird danach auch Standarddeutsch verstehen, sie werden selbstverständlich strukturelle Zusammenhänge erkennen (bewusst und unbewusst) und nutzen können . Und: Unterschiedliche Menschen haben unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen und lernen auf unterschiedliche Arten und Weisen. 



manfy said:


> denn die gesamte Schriftsprache basiert auf Standarddeutsch.



Nein. Standardisiert wurde natürlich via Schrift.

Hier kann man einen Test machen, um herauszufinden, welcher Region die eigene Varietät zuzuordnen ist. Bei mir kam irgendwas in NRW raus, ein Ort, an dem ich noch nie war. Ich habe in meiner Kindheit wohl zu viel ferngesehen 

Grüezi, Moin, Servus - wie wir wo sprechen


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stamme aus dem südlichen Thüringer Wald, wo man Dialekt sprach - Itzgründisch aus dem oberfränkischen Bereich. Mit Drei Jahren zog ich weg.
Ich verstehe es immer noch, kann es aber nicht mehr sprechen, außer ein paar Brocken.

Einheimische sprechen mit mir Hochdeutsch (mit typischem Akzent), sie würden mit mit nur itzgründisch sprechen, wenn ich auch so spreche.
Solange ich noch als kleines Kind den Dialekt "beherrschte", sprachen sie im Dialekt.

Standardsprache lernte ich vorrangig durch Schrift, weshalb ich einige typische Aussprachefehler mache, die schriftbedingt sind. 

Meine Tochter lebt in der Schweiz. Ihr Sohn lernt schweizerdeutsch von seinem Vater und hochdeutsch (Standarddeutsch) von deiner Mutter.

Grammatik lernt man zunächst intuitiv. In der Schule lernt man dann die Regeln der Standardsprache, die zum Teil  unpassend sind, weil vom Lateinischen abgeleitet. allerdings haben sie dann  Einfluss, meist im Sinne von "verboten" und "Vereinfachungen".

So wurden zum Beispiel der  doppelte Perfekt und der doppelte Plusquamperfekt verbannt. (Warum, habe ich nie begriffen.)

Dass die Grammatik der Dialekte sehr selten in Schulen gelehrt wird, heißt nicht, dass sie nicht sehr präzise ist.

Ein Dialekt ist eine Sprache ohne Armee und Flotte, sagen scherzhaft einige Linguisten.

Es gibt keinen wissenschaftlich begründeten Unterschied.

Anders bei der Standardsprache: Sie ist durch Standardisierung eingeschränkt.

Dabei ist es ein "gleitender" Standard, der sich ständig ändert und mit nichtstandardisierter Sprache wechselwirkt.

Deutsch ist eine multizentrische Sprache mit mehreren Standards insbesondere in der Aussprache.


----------

